# 2 yr old suddenly rejecting the crate



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all,
Our 2 yr old boy has been sleeping in his crate without any issues ever since we got him as a pup at 12 weeks. He’d go in by himself during the day (just to chill, when we are at home) and without a problem when we go to sleep and close the crate door.

Suddenly a couple of days ago he woke up several times during the night and started barking in distress. We assumed he heard some strange noise on the street. This happend occasionally in the past as well. We would take him out of the crate, take him outside for potty and he would sniff around a bit. Then he’ll go back to his crate and sleep as a rose till the next morning. 

A couple of days ago the same happened and we did the same ritual. All fine, he went back to sleep. Then the next night he started howling/crying (no barking) about 2 hours after he went in. Again, we took him out for potty and he then went back to the crate. However, it didn’t seem he needed to go potty but it’s the routine so ok. 

Then next night the exact thing happens but this time we decided to ignore him. He pretty much howled / soft cry the whole night. All seemed fine in the morning.

Last night however he completely refused to go in the crate. We didn’t want to force him given that he steady had 2 stressful nights, so for the first time in 2 yrs he slept in the living room outside the crate. He woke up a few times a bit confused I guess, and started howling but it stopped fairly quickly. We would then check in on him and everything seemed fine. 

I’m just trying to wrap my head around what could be causing this. Has anyone had similar exercises or have any thoughts? 

Many thanks in advance.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Has anything else changed in his daily routine?

A friends dog (not vizsla) started doing this at about the same age. After 2 or 3 weeks of not getting sleep, she started giving the dog melatonin at night. The dog started sleeping through the night, and was more active during the day. Her only guess was the dogs sleeping patterns had gotten off. Making her tired during the day, and want to be more active at night.


----------



## samdora7 (Jun 13, 2019)

texasred said:


> Has anything else changed in his daily routine?
> 
> A friends dog (not vizsla) started doing this at about the same age. After 2 or 3 weeks of not getting sleep, she started giving the dog melatonin at night. The dog started sleeping through the night, and was more active during the day. Her only guess was the dogs sleeping patterns had gotten off. Making her tired during the day, and want to be more active at night.


Thank you for replying. 
I’ve given this a thought as well. The only thing that changed these past 3 weeks is that he didn’t go to daycare. He normally goes twice a week, but they have a 3 week holiday in Nov. It’s not the first time he’s not going to daycare so I didn’t really consider it…but it is a change for sure. 
I tried to keep the same exercise pattern as I would normally do but maybe it’s not enough, maybe too much? I don’t know, I’m pretty confused. He doesn’t seem to be really looking for activity when he comes out of the crate…once he’s out, he’s happy to lay on his cushion and go back to sleep. 
I’ll do some research on the melatonin, maybe he just needs to relax more…


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With him not going to daycare this month, I would make a effort to get him out more. Do some fun stuff, along with some structured walks, and brain games.


----------

